# Pruned, so far great results.



## widairyfarms (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought a book on how to grow our favorite flower from a used bookstore(not a local store). I is helpful but without the help you have been, I would still be further back. So I read on pruning and that the damaged leaves won't repair themselves and instead just take energy from the plant I cut off as little of the leaf as possible an the plants slowed growth for one day but they seem to be doing much better. I'm doing my second gnat soak today and the glue trap  has found a victim but only one so that's kinda reassuring. To me that says I caught it quickly which means I'm getting to really know what to watch for given certain changes I'm trying out.


----------



## BenfukD (Oct 13, 2014)

Best of luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2014)

What is the book you bought?  Not all books contain good advise.  I do not clip damaged leaves and here is why:  Even though a leaf will not repair itself, it still has nutrients in it the plant can draw off of.  A leaf that is damaged will drop on its own when the plant has used all the "good" out of it. 

Is there a reason that you are not using DE to combat the larva ion your soil?  If you stop them from escaping the soil, they will not live to become gnats.


----------



## widairyfarms (Oct 13, 2014)

The book is called grow great marijuana by Logan Edwards. Its a basics type book but has some good advice for more us beginners. I covers basic hydro and soil growing has rock wool too.
I'm getting more to the point of waiting for the plant to really take off the more I get things adjusted for them. Soil pH at 6.7-6.5 I see the best growing results. I am adjusting my flat 7 water to help soil conditions. Its all slowly making a difference. Now I just need my best to magically be female. I still have a lot of sickly other small plants going. I feel bad but they are all at different stages of growth and condition. I am seeing what light deficiency looks like heat does or doesn't do air movement ect. Some areas are better than others and all that general stuff. I'm doing this to learn more than any other reason. Besides I can see if I have what it takes to turn around bad conditions or bad areas and that is a fun challenge.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2014)

I have never heard of Logan Edwards---in other words, he is not a big name in the growing world.  I was looking for a good basic book on growing for my neighbor and was surprised at how many really really bad books there are out there with all kinds of bad information.  So, anything that seems different than what you see the peeps here doing, I would question--there is always someone here to answer your questions.  You say he talks about rock wool...just curious, does he tell you that you have to presoak rockwool in water that has been pH'd to about 5.5?  Just wondering how thorough he is.... 

PH is critical because plants can only uptake nutrients at certain pH levels.  With your pH where it should be you will see a huge improvement in your plant's health and growth.  Are you lifting the smaller plants up so that you have an even canopy?  If the shorter smaller plants are left at ground level, the larger plants shade them and they stay small and the larger plants get larger.  It is important to try and keep an even canopy, then the difference in height is not such an issue.

Plants that get a bad or slow start in life usually lag behind their entire lives.  So, while you can get an unhealthy plant healthy, it will probably always be less vigorous.


----------



## zem (Oct 14, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never heard of Logan Edwards



what? he is so famous that a simple google search shows what Logan Edwards wrote:
-Grow Great Marijuana: An Uncomplicated Guide to Growing the World's Finest Cannabis by Logan Edwards (Jan 1, 2006)
-Secrets of the A Game: How to Meet and Attract Women Anywhere, Anyplace, Anytime by Logan Edwards (Nov 1, 2008)
-The Art of the Approach: The A Game Guide to Meeting Beautiful Women by Logan Edwards (Jan 20, 2010)
The same guy wrote books about meeting beutiful women and MJ. do not believe 1 word this guy teaches, anyone in here knows better


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, look how isolated I am.  Maybe I should be writing books on cultivation and how to meet studly guys..:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Seriously though, I have read some really really horrible books.  Have you checked out the Beginner books linked in a sticky in the Beginner Forum?  Clarke is a doctoral thesis, I believe and is rather dry, but it is scientific.  Rosenthal and Green are well known names.  Some of the books are a bit outdated, but they are the authors a lot of us started out with decades ago when we didn't have an internet to share info.


----------

